# New Diffuser !!!!!



## JazzyJeff (6 Nov 2007)

Looking too get a new CO2 Diffuser for my 500litre tank at present I have the Dennerle Flipper that uses the current from the External filter, but I like the look of the Glass ones Spiro etc..... Anybody recomend one that will be enough too manage 500l ?


----------



## Dan Crawford (6 Nov 2007)

I believe that for a tank of that size an inline reactor is generally used. I'm sure somone will let you know which one is best. (i have never needed one)


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (6 Nov 2007)

BigDanne said:
			
		

> I believe that for a tank of that size an inline reactor is generally used. I'm sure somone will let you know which one is best. (i have never needed one)



I agree with Dan, youd need probably at least 3 ceramic disks for something that size.. go inline


----------



## JazzyJeff (6 Nov 2007)

Just ordered a Spira 9500 Aqua Essentials said it would do, so I will see haha


----------



## Themuleous (6 Nov 2007)

Get two diffusers, easy to run off a single cylinder.

Sam


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (6 Nov 2007)

JazzyJeff said:
			
		

> Just ordered a Spira 9500 Aqua Essentials said it would do, so I will see haha



dont mean to be a kill joy, but thats no way going to be big enough... 

youll need at least 2 of the largest rhinox 5000, those spiral bubble counters built in to diffusers are totally useless as well, purely cosmetic, have no functional use what so ever.


----------



## JazzyJeff (7 Nov 2007)

How do you run two ? Tubing etc .......


----------



## George Farmer (7 Nov 2007)

Two Rhinox 5000 would do nicely.

With something like this - 

http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.p ... ts_id=1194

Or an inline reactor would likely be more efficient for CO2 consumption.


----------



## Themuleous (7 Nov 2007)

George, would  that not require stiff tubing?  I.e. the stuff we use is flexible, and therefore you wouldn't get the seal when attaching it to this type of 'push fit' connector?

Would think an air line t-connect would work just as well and cost around 20p.

Sam


----------



## Dave Spencer (7 Nov 2007)

Sam,I shall be bringing a few goodies like George has linked to.

The beauty of these connectors is they are quick attach/detach. I use them inline with my CO2 glass ware so that I don`t have to keep attaching /detaching CO2 hose from delicate diffuser stems etc...I`ll give a Tupperware like demo if you want.  

Dave.


----------



## stevet (7 Nov 2007)

I use a Rhinox 2000 on my 400 litre and it seems to cope ok? Give the 5000 a go? I have to use a reasonably high bps count though (2bps+). I dont know if there is a correlation between using smaller diffusers and therefore having to use more CO2 than a couple of diffusers? Seems the co2 needed would be the same whatever...? I would say that the diffuser needs some other method of mist dispersal i.e. placement under a spraybar? Works ok for me. Probably should have got the 5000 for a tank my size in all honesty. Certainly so for a 500 litre? 

Inline reactors prob are better from what i have seen but they arent as easy to set up as a diffuser. I looked into using both, I plumped for the easier to use diffuser in the end. I got a reactor/power head with my D-D co2 kit but it is noisy and ugly looking, added to which it is just another thing draining leccy and takes up yet another plug space!I (this absence of another electrical part might equalise out the extra i spend on co2 for a less efficient diffuser)? I know some in-line reactors dont need electricity to work.

horses for courses i guess.


----------



## Themuleous (7 Nov 2007)

Haha you go for it Dave  I'd be interested to see them 'in the flesh', i can see them being very useful, as like you, to detach and re-attach glassware more easily.

BTW you can get them cheap from here

http://www.osmotics.co.uk/osmotics-fitt ... 61_56.html

Sam


----------



## stevet (7 Nov 2007)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> George, would  that not require stiff tubing?  I.e. the stuff we use is flexible, and therefore you wouldn't get the seal when attaching it to this type of 'push fit' connector?
> 
> Would think an air line t-connect would work just as well and cost around 20p.
> 
> Sam



I would have thought proper co2 tubing is well stiff enough? Its almost as stiff as mains pressure RO tubing - almost. Thats if you are using proper co2 tubing?

I have read silicone tubing will perish and leak and is not be used fior co2....


----------



## Themuleous (7 Nov 2007)

Have you thoguht about getting one of these?

http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.p ... ts_id=1694

Look good to me.

Sam


----------



## milla (7 Nov 2007)

Sam

I wouldn't recomend these to my worst enemy.

http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.p ... ts_id=1694 

I bought 2, both leaked. - Threw in bin.

George had one he dsidn't use because it leaked.

The build quality is crap


----------



## Themuleous (7 Nov 2007)

Right much appreciate the head-up, I shall avoid!  Shame they seem like a good idea.  Guess you could make one for less, they aren't cheap.

Thanks again

Sam


----------



## JazzyJeff (7 Nov 2007)

Cheers for the info guys, I will see how I get on with the 1 Spiro and maybe add another if it isnt man enough, i was gonna sit near the outlet of the external for maximum dispersion !!!!!


----------



## Hoejay (7 Nov 2007)

I have a Rhinox 5000 in my 360ltr  advised by AE.

C02 seems to be ok, into the green on the drop checker.

From my post in general "suggestions welcome " the diffusion only seems to happen on the front edge of the disc. Is this normal. This is how its been since day one and I have cleaned it twice in 4 weeks of use.

The bubble count is just over 1bpm and the outlet pressure from the reg is approx 1 bar. 2kg FE tank gauge on regulator reads +50bar. I have a needle valve off the regulator outlet controlling the bubble count. With a one way valve before the bubble counter and a one way valve after the bubble counter just before the CO2 line goes into the tank.
Is the reason for uneven diffusion across the disc anything to do with the set up. I don't appear to have any leaks in the system. There appears to be pressure in the line when  I disconnect the diffuser.

Just a note, don't you also need a flow regulator on your split lines if you use 2 diffusers in order to get even flow to each diffuser.

Neil


----------



## Themuleous (7 Nov 2007)

If both diffusers are going into the same tank then no I wouldn't think you'd need separate needle values for each diffuser.

Sam


----------



## Hoejay (8 Nov 2007)

Sam,

I wasn,t suggesting a needle valve, just some type of flow restrictor valve on each line after the split. There are tube connectors  that will do this.

I would have thought that any difference in resistance in line A or B, either in the length of tubing ( which will have a surface roughness) or the % efficiency (if same type) or size (if different type) of diffuser would cause gas to flow by the easiest route possible. This would give an uneven distribution of gas. In the worst case gas would flow through one diffuser only, defeating the point of using two diffusers to distribute gas evenly to each end of the tank. I would suspect that in any case, unless you balance the flow/ resistance to flow; you will get an uneven diffusion from each outlet.

Just my thoughts.

Neil


----------



## Hoejay (8 Nov 2007)

Sam,

I wasn,t suggesting a needle valve, just some type of flow restrictor valve on each line after the split. There are tube connectors  that will do this.

I would have thought that any difference in resistance in line A or B, either in the length of tubing ( which will have a surface roughness) or the % efficiency (if same type) or size (if different type) of diffuser would cause gas to flow by the easiest route possible. This would give an uneven distribution of gas. In the worst case gas would flow through one diffuser only, defeating the point of using two diffusers to distribute gas evenly to each end of the tank. I would suspect that in any case, unless you balance the flow/ resistance to flow; you will get an uneven diffusion from each outlet.

Just my thoughts.

Neil


----------



## ceg4048 (8 Nov 2007)

Neil,
        You're correct in that it is just about impossible to balance gas flows between two orifices dues to differing resistances. The good news is that you don't really need to worry about that at all. Two diffusers with uneven flow having their outputs at opposite ends of the tank do a better and quicker job of getting saturated CO2 more evenly distributed than a single diffuser. This is especially true for larger tanks. In a 4 foot tank for example if you only had a single diffuser, it takes longer to saturate the far end. Adding the second diffuser, even if the flow rate is unequal, gets dissolved gas to that end immediately. At higher injection rates (which is the case for larger tanks) the unevenness becomes still less important.

You definitely want to avoid extra gadgets and extra connections since these only add trouble, i.e. more potential leak areas.  

Cheers,


----------

